# Goose Leg Gumbo



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Found some goose legs and goose giblets in the freezer.

Cooked the goose and took a piece of cured n smoked chicken and some andouille and made some gumbo.



2 goose legs, a heart and the gizzards add up to be quite a bit of meat.

.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Mmmmm, gumbo!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What's gumbo...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

forgot about okra. 

i cut the hell outta my finger cutting frozen whole okra dangit



kinda like facebook here, huh?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> forgot about okra.
> 
> i cut the hell outta my finger cutting frozen whole okra dangit
> 
> kinda like facebook here, huh?


Get the pre cut frozen okra. I usually only put okra in my seafood gumbo's though. Gotta cook the heck out of it to get it to quit being slimy first before adding it to the liquid.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Get the pre cut frozen okra. I usually only put okra in my seafood gumbo's though. Gotta cook the heck out of it to get it to quit being slimy first before adding it to the liquid.


Uh...I live in Hooterville. We're lucky to have any kind of okra on the grocer's shelves here.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Goob it looks great. Nothing like a good Louisiana style goose and/or duck gumbo with sausage. Can't wait to go home and get some next month.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, my thumb is still bleeding. I shoulda got stitches.



uh....its like facebook here, huh.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Uh...I live in Hooterville. We're lucky to have any kind of okra on the grocer's shelves here.


Next time you're at China-Mart, AKA Wally World then get them there. They usually carry them. Also pretty much any stores that carries the Western Family brands has them too.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Good grief, my thumb is still bleeding. I shoulda got stitches.
> 
> uh....its like facebook here, huh.
> 
> .


Uh hello.....ever hear of Duct Tape....better than stitches and a heck of a lot cheaper too.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Or just use file' instead.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks really good Chefgoob.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gumbo said:


> Or just use file' instead.


What kind of file do you use. Do you use a single side or double side and what cut?

Just kidding. I actually have some File' that is over 20 years old. My dear departed grandmother made it by hand. Picked the sassafras leaves and ground them by hand. I have maybe a quarter cup left and only use it once a year to honor her memory and trying to make it last. I put a smidgen in my bowl of gumbo just to add flavor. I think I had seen somewhere that there is a guy back in Louisiana that still makes File' the old fashioned way, picking the leaves and grinding them by hand. I believe he is partially or legally blind too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

12" half-round ******* "pipeliner" file for me. :smile:

Filé lasts forever. They found it in the Egyptian Pyramids and it was fine. uh...bet you didn't know the Egyptians ate gumbo huh?


Ah whatever, you can pretty much say whatever ya want over here in Recipes, no one comes here anyway.


.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> 12" half-round ******* "pipeliner" file for me. :smile:
> 
> Filé lasts forever. They found it in the Egyptian Pyramids and it was fine. uh...bet you didn't know the Egyptians ate gumbo huh?
> 
> ...


Know of any recipes for cooking ducks so they don't have the gamey taste. Wife would like something milder tasting since she didn't grow up eating wild game. I've heard that there are ways to cook duck that they almost taste like beef but I've never tasted them or tried that way before.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Soon, the whole family will love duck meat*



LostLouisianian said:


> Know of any recipes for cooking ducks so they don't have the gamey taste. Wife would like something milder tasting since she didn't grow up eating wild game. I've heard that there are ways to cook duck that they almost taste like beef but I've never tasted them or tried that way before.


There are numerous duck recipes posted on the UWN. Try the search engine in Recipes or Waterfowl. Or ask Mr Google.

This is hard to beat: Soak duck breast meat in a marinade. Attach a sliver of jalapeno pepper or slobber on some cream cheese and then wrap with bacon. Make sure the bacon and cream cheese thingie is bigger than the piece of duck breast. Cook medium rare on BBQ grill. Very tasty, very popular in these parts..............uh......taste like chicken. 

Also, getting the family interested in duck is all about the approach.

Instead of doing this:
"Hey kids we're having duck tonight" They'll say "yuck, no way"

Do this:
"Hey, I cooked sumpin I seen on the Rachel Ray show: Breast glazed with sweet orange sauce" They'll say "yeah, whatever, I'm hungry"

.


----------

